# Rancilio servicing



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

Taking delivery of a used Rancilio S24 soon. It's working, but I haven't got any idea what the inside is like. Bit of a punt!

Can anyone recommend a decent place to get it serviced? London if possible. What sort of price would I be looking at?

Cheers!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

It may be worth giving Fairfax Coffee a call, (http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com) they repaired my machine (not Rancilio) very quickly, I know they supply Rancilio machines and they are in Swiss Cottage London the may be able to help


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> It may be worth giving Fairfax Coffee a call, (http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com) they repaired my machine (not Rancilio) very quickly, I know they supply Rancilio machines and they are in Swiss Cottage London the may be able to help


They serviced a friends and did a good job


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try a guy who calls himself janksolid. He is London based and rebuilds machines and can be contacted through tomuchcoffee. I suspect Fairfax may do a good job but you may be paying for their overheads as well. Just my two bobs worth.....................dennis


----------

